# Powell Diesel Rods and Baitcaster reel



## mattfishinmanvan (Mar 26, 2014)

I just bought a 7'6" Powell Diesel casting rod from Tacklewarehouse. They had it on a good deal and I was looking for a new rod to use for flipping and frogs etc. Anyone have experience with this rod?? I know it comes without a warranty, but for the price ($60) I'll take the risk. I saw a lot of great reviews and not too many negative ones so hopefully it'll work out.

I'm also looking to pair it with a 7:1 gear ratio baitcaster I can put 50lb or so braid on. Anyone have any suggestions for something relatively cheap? I was looking into the $80 Lew's Speed Spools and they have great reviews. Any input would be great.

If no one has any information about the Powell's, I'll be sure to post an update once I use it for the first few times. It snowed here last night so obviously not fishing weather yet...but hopefully within the next few weeks...i'm getting super anxious to get out.


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2014)

No experience with the Diesel rods, but always on the back burner to buy one. Please let us know what you think. I am down for buying rods with no warranty.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346452#p346452 said:


> Jim » Wed Mar 26, 2014 8:07 pm[/url]"]I am down for buying rods with no warranty.



You, of all people, should NEVER buy a rod with no warranty! In fact, you should not even buy rods just solid tubes of titanium that you cannot break (and that is not a challenge)

I have a few Powell rods and they are awesome - not the Diesel but I think you will like it


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2014)

Im 41 years old and have broken 3 rods in my life. All three times my fault. I fell on my fat butt on the rocks down the cape, right on my St Croix surf rod, the second time I closed the door on my little honda CRX and snapped the tip off a rod. The third time I picked up my rod that was under a cleat on a boat.

You know Im not going to take the time and effort to go through the whole process of returning a rod for a replacement…….Right in the trash or in the garden for a tomato stake. :LOL2:


----------



## mattfishinmanvan (Mar 28, 2014)

It's funny, I actually just broke a 5'6" Tsunami airwave spinning rod the other day and I literally have no idea how it happened...absolutely loved that rod and so hard to find now.

Also, I found a bass pro shop gift card so I ordered the Browning Medallion GT yesterday which I'll probably throw some heavy braid on for flipping and frogs. Can't wait. I've been dreaming about fishing lately since it's pretty much all I've been able to think about.

I'll be sure to follow up with some sort of review for both the rod and reel after my first few outtings.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346484#p346484 said:


> Jim » Thu Mar 27, 2014 4:16 am[/url]"]Im 41 years old and have broken 3 rods in my life. All three times my fault. I fell on my fat butt on the rocks down the cape, right on my St Croix surf rod, the second time I closed the door on my little honda CRX and snapped the tip off a rod. The third time I picked up my rod that was under a cleat on a boat.
> 
> You know Im not going to take the time and effort to go through the whole process of returning a rod for a replacement…….Right in the trash or in the garden for a tomato stake. :LOL2:




Hmmmm I recall a rod breaking on the canal one night - a brand new never been used rod at that

How is that selective memory working out for you?


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346626#p346626 said:


> Captain Ahab » 28 Mar 2014 04:45 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346484#p346484 said:
> ...



That one doesn't count! :LOL2: 

Broken on arrival.


----------



## mattfishinmanvan (Apr 17, 2014)

Just as an update, I've used the pole a bunch and I love it...as for the reel...not crazy about it but it works.

I ended up putting a nicer reel on the Powell and switching the Browning over to a smaller pole for worms/jigs. Hopefully I'll catch some fish worthy of a picture and be able to share soon.


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2014)

Good to hear! Keep us updated!


----------

